# Our Second Grow (Purple Kush + Unknown)



## cuzigothigh (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

It is really good to be back. We have been absent for about a year now. We have some space to ourselves again, so we have decided to start our second grow.

Feel free to comment on the setup. Any suggestions/questions?

We have 2 Purple Kush Clones, that we got on Saturday (3 days now).
3 unknown strains. We had some beans from our first grow. IT appears we didn't remove the male on time and he snuck in on us :hubba:, so we found some seeds.... We were able to grow 4 seedlings out of 7 beans.
1 seedling died over 4th of july weekend... (Wrong weekend to start your grow.. ja ja) . THe third has been put thorugh alot. 2 straight days of darkness when she was 3 days old, and then she was put in a plastic clear container for about 3 days... it is not as big as her sisters.. but i hope she will recover.

Our Setup:

600W HPS 
Oceans Forest Soil
Costco Water ... I have tested th PH level several times, and i consistantly read 7 PH. Is this good/bad for the plants? SHould i not water with bottled water?

THanks!
CZ


----------



## Melissa (Jul 23, 2008)

*:welcome: back ,,,,and goodluck with the grow :48:*


----------



## cuzigothigh (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank You Melissa!
We appreciate your well thoughts!!!

Good Job on yor Grow.
You had pretty looking ladies!!!

CZ


----------



## cuzigothigh (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,

We have made some changes in the room.

For example we have replaced the old bulky table for a slimer and about an inch shorter. We were having a bit of problems with the temps going too high, but i think this inch has made a difference.

We have a 600 W air cooled HPS light.
I am not sure if i am using the term "air cool" right.
We are only exhausting the air with a 265cm cage out of the closet.

We have an intake on the window, 4 in ducting with a sponge (used as filter) at the end to bring cool fresh air in. THis is through a long ducting, where it later gets enlarged to a six inch attached to a small fan. Not sure how big the fan is but it is probably a 125 cfm.
When i light a lighter next to the intake, i do not see any significant movement of the flame which leads me to believe that the fresh air is not being circualted into the room.
To my surprise, there is enough air movement coming out of the tube where the fan is? Where is the majority of this air coming from? I have a hint that is mostly compounded of the air around the fan? Am i right?

This intake points up, along with a small fan pointing up. THe plants are on top of the table, and just to the right of the light there is a small fan hanging. I also have a larger fan blowing fresh in to the closet.

Let me know what you guys think.

CZ

PS I will post pics again alter tomorrow.
Apparently i cant upload pics that i ahve already uploaded in another threat.
I have a threat in indoor gardening with the updated pics.

Good night!


----------



## akirahz (Jul 25, 2008)

MMMMM purple kush, that sounds so tantalizing :> ! can't wait for more updates


----------



## cuzigothigh (Jul 25, 2008)

akirahz,

We'll try to do a good job at documenting along the way!

CZ


----------



## cuzigothigh (Jul 26, 2008)

I think i have figured out what the problem was with the Purple Kush clones. There were moved from one environment to another abruptly.

I placed them directly under the 600 W HPS light. I saw signs of burning but figured it was part of the process as roots would grow further out of the rock-wool it was in.

I am also spraying water with a little bit of 6-0-0 (N) to try to maintain the humidity level up on the clones. My humidity level in the room is usually around 40 - 45.

I will update with pics soon.

I am trying to get more clones by tomorrow. Also thinking of buying a 400 w MH light for vegging? Do you guys recommend an 400 W MH light? Or should i create a series of CFLs? Which one is better for the plant?

CZ


----------



## cuzigothigh (Jul 26, 2008)

HI All,

Well here are some pictures.
I covered some intese light with a card board. I feel that the Purple Kush clones are looking better... 

Enjoy !!!

CZ


----------



## akirahz (Jul 26, 2008)

How old are the clones in that picture? any idea or are you fellas keeping track? 
-----------------
Looks like some primo vegetative growth but the lighting looks orange, you using that 600 watt hps for vegetative growth?  -- guess it doesn't matter since the clones were taken from a mother right?

Either way they should snap out of it soon and get ta being primo clones  - hope the unknowns turn female for yas


----------



## cuzigothigh (Jul 26, 2008)

Akirahz,

We got the clones (purple Kusk 2x) last saturday.
One week with us.
Unknown how long since cutting.

Yes, unfortunately i have not had  chance to get a 400 w MH light. So i am growing them under a 600 hps light. The two clones were out of mothers, i also have 3 seedlings, 1 healthy looking "female" (i hope), and atother droopy plant.

What is the purpose of knowing the clone's age?
Is this related to MH and CFL's?
I am trying to get some more cuttings... u thin i should leave them under the HPS? Get a 400 w MH light? or create a series of CFLs with enough light for the new clones?


----------



## cuzigothigh (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Two Updates!

One,

I have placed the droopy plant under the table so that it doesn't get as much direct light. Apperently, 2 hrs later it looks healthier... or i am just too optimistic  .
We will see tomorrow when i go check up on them.
The two clones have also been moved to receive less intense light from the hps lamp.

Second,

We GOT MORE CLONES!!!!:clap: :dancing: :smoke1: :heart: :headbang2: :cool2: 

We have:

2 Sour Diesel
2 G-13
1 Shiva Skunk
1 Super Silver Haze
2 Purple Kush
3 Uknown Seedlings from our first ever grow!

Pictures will be uploaded tomorrow!
Wish me luck!
I think i might have gotten too many plants for my experience, but i could not resist of getting those new clones. Practice leads to perfection, so I decided to give it a try.

Comments/Questions/Advice always welcome!

Debating if to create a set of lights out of CFL's or get a 400 w MH light?
Any suggestions or comments from experience?

Thanks

 
CZ


----------



## cuzigothigh (Jul 28, 2008)

I finally discovered why the leaves were turning yellow flousecent (newbie here). So i have added some Nitrogen in the watering. I also managed to over feed, and now i am showing some nute burn. I have watered down a bit, no compeltely flysh to try to control the N in the soil.

I am looking fwd of the leaves turning green in the next few days... Wish me Luck!!!!!!

CZ


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 28, 2008)

try increasing the humidity to 65% for faster more robust growth. it worked for me


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 28, 2008)

Kludge said:
			
		

> Ditto. Raising my humidity from 35-40% to 55-60% and lowering the temps from 80F to 75F made a huge improvement.


thats exactly what my temp/humidity is set at . you'll be amazed at the rate of growth you get after changing.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Jul 29, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> try increasing the humidity to 65% for faster more robust growth. it worked for me


 
Puff Monkey,

Thank You! You saved my Ladies!!!!

I had completeley overlooked the humidity levels.
I went back to my grow bible and realized i should have been a lot higher (65%)... So, i have added a small humidifier... i will uploads some pics later tonight/tomorrow.

:ccc: 
CZ


----------



## cuzigothigh (Jul 29, 2008)

Kludge said:
			
		

> Ditto. Raising my humidity from 35-40% to 55-60% and lowering the temps from 80F to 75F made a huge improvement. If you have a closed room you can use a cheap $20 humidifier, just make sure you get one of the cool breeze ones, not one that heats the water to make mist as those will raise the temps in your room. The cool breeze one's can actually cool your room as they act like an evaporative cooler. (Not enough to mater but it does make a nice cool breeze to blow on your plants)


 
Kludge,
I was just like you. My humidity lever was between 35 - 45. I went yesterday to the store and got a cheap $30 one. However, i think it is too small. I closed the doors to the closet last night and temps climbed to 85F with a 49% humidity.

Not where i want to be. The cool breeze it's very important!
I will run a test today. My fain fan will be off during the 5 hr night period (i purposely decreased the dark from 6 hrs to 5 hrs, as to have 19 hrs of "on" instead of 18. There shouldn't be any problems with this right? I have heard of 18/6 and 24/0 cycles but figured something in between wouldn't hurt. I have been constant since day 4.) with the humidifier on for 5 hrs. This should raise the level in the closet and the temps should also be lower. If this setup works then i don't think i will change it for a while.

Lets see.
Pictures later tonight.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cuzigothigh (Jul 29, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> thats exactly what my temp/humidity is set at . you'll be amazed at the rate of growth you get after changing.


 
I like That!!! I want to be you in 3 months. Saying, "My temp / humidity is set at 75f and 65%. I was amazed at the rate of growth i got after changing"

  

Thanks! I am looking forward to the next 4 days to see how they start changing.

CZ


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

So it has been a few days since we have posted. However, let me say that we have completely changed our setup.
We first did it little by little, always aiming to get that "oh so precious!!" 75f/65% environment.

Well... i wil try my best to update according how the events unfolded... i did take pictures to share. It got so bad that at one point we did not think the ladies would make it....

(First set of pics tomorrow [or later today.. ja ja... it is 5 am in ca])

CZ


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok,

So the plants seemed not to like the hps bulb on the 600 w ballast, perhaps too close??? i am not sure.

So we decided to change the setup.We have replaced the HPS bulb for a 600w conversion MH bulb?

Also, i have purchased a humidifier... this is great... girls looked better already...

Tell us what you tghink o fthe setup and girls?


CZ


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

So we were not happy with the way the ladies were looking... they seem they would not make it, they were droopy very yellow and some leaves were already dying. Something needed to be changed inmediately!

The setup of the closet was changed.
Went from a 600w mh conversionbulb to CFL setup.


We were initially growing in a home made (by me ja ja) grow closet... but it was an old one and the cuttings really didn't like the place.

I am now growing in a grow closet... grow was thought of when they made the closet.

The girls really reacted to the new area....
A lot has changed since the first day that they were moved... pics are taken ... and i am still updating what happened last week.
I think the first day... 1 65w cfl was placed... the light outpust is similar to one of a 500w bulb... i think the lumen output is close to or around 5k lumens... enjoy the pics... more updating will follow...

CZ


----------



## city (Aug 9, 2008)

so pretty............so wanting........so sad.......so happy for ya........kush kush kush kush. PURPLE Kush kush kush kush


----------



## city (Aug 16, 2008)

just checking in.... nothing huh


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 18, 2008)

City,

Here is some update on our PK's.
Enjoy  


I have been very busy with daily chores that all the free time i've had i have invested it in improving the grow area. A lot has changed since last pictures were taken. We also added more clones  , we now have a larger variety (Super Silver Haze, Sour Diesel, Purple Kush, G-13, Shiva Skunk, Apollo Mist, ChemDog, 2 unknowns (product of our first attempt to grow)), however this doesn't happen until a bit later than the pictures below.

You might notice a transition from a closet to a chamber. 

The last two pics are Purple Kush   

CZ


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 18, 2008)

Some plants were tansplanted to bigger pots.

Our "Own Beans #1" is growing very nicely


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks good. Maybe a lil less nutes but great job besides that.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 18, 2008)

More Updates!

These pictures were taken on 8-14-08
I am not sure whenthe last pic was taken but i will update as much as i can.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 18, 2008)

More Pics.

On 8-14 SOme ladies were put to Flower.

Again Last two are Purple Kush


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 19, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Looks good. Maybe a lil less nutes but great job besides that.


 
Thanks bombbudpuffa!

Pics are still about a week behind.

I will update with some more pictures this afternoon.


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 22, 2008)

More Picture Updates.

City:

First pics are Purple Kush... Hope u like it.

CZ


----------



## city (Aug 24, 2008)

ya know i like the KUSH.
thanks for the update. looking good!!!


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 27, 2008)

So, some of the girls (ahem!,) ladies excuse me! are showing hairs. I noticed them first on the Purple Kush (thanks for the green mojo City, bbp and everyone else following this journal!  ). Purple Kush #2 is also showing some healthy signs as she recovers from all of the over wattering i did on her. HEr leaves are turning green in more places... the ugly yellow flourescent is finally wearing off!

Well, now we have a problem. Our SOur Diesel streched!
Should i start bending? Change her to a different setup... (this might be more work and more $$$, as i will be running another light for it... and other fans... and well u know what i mean...


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 27, 2008)

go go go lovely ladies!


----------



## KushBlower12 (Aug 27, 2008)

As you can see, alot of this is trial and error. It looks as though you are getting it. I really think its a good idea to transition smoothly with the lighting. I go from 100 watt flouros to 400 watt mh then to 600 watt hps. Its less stress for them, and thats a good thing. Keep growing!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 27, 2008)

> Should i start bending?


I would. She seems to be getting tall.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 27, 2008)

They are coming around pretty nice.
 If you are still using bottle water you may want to go to Walmart or Home-Depot and get a carbon filter that attachés on the end of your spicket. You only use it when you want the filtered water and you get 200 gallons per filter. In the long run it would be a lot cheaper. I use one made by Dupont and seems to work out good. 
You may also want to back off on the nutrients it may help with the yellowing. I am not trying to be rude just help!!
*Looks Like You Are Doing A  Good Job With A lot Of Hard Work*


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 28, 2008)

KushBlower12 said:
			
		

> As you can see, alot of this is trial and error. It looks as though you are getting it. I really think its a good idea to transition smoothly with the lighting. I go from 100 watt flouros to 400 watt mh then to 600 watt hps. Its less stress for them, and thats a good thing. Keep growing!


 
Trial and Error??  Tell me about it.
I went from 600w hps (when they were vegging) to cfls (i did my own setup, i think i had about 142w), to mh (400w), back to cfls (one single cfl bulb at 125w at 14k kelvin)... for the veg girls... and i am flowering with 400w hps.

I think i will move the Sour Diesel to another setup and put it under the 600w light that i have... she should do well as she is tall as hell (she did most of the stretching one night under the first CFL (142w) setup... the light over her was a little too far... and it was too late for me to try to adjust (adjusting took me about 20 mins)... so i said... ill call it a night.. fix it tomorrow... how much can she stretch in one night?

 Next morning, she was almost twice as big compared to everyone else.. and well... now in flower she is only going to grow more... my only concern is... if i was to start bending her... i have no idea what/how/ to do it... i am afraid i will "Trial and Error" with her.. and mess up the nice flowering she has going... Plus... our "own beans #1" is pretty big, bushy and tall, i took 4 cuttings out of her.. i hope to have roots... as i plan on keeping the cuttings going for a while... (she is the product of our first ever grow [our first grow doesnt really count... we had to chop her before she could mature... and the smoke wasn't pleasant either], one male 2 females... they snuck around on us.. and well we got beans... je je...) she is like our baby!


CZ


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 28, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I would. She seems to be getting tall.


 
bbp,

Is it hard to do? do you think i will mess up her nice growing stretch?
should i just put her under a 600w setup and add some cfls on the side to supplement the light/distance loss of power/lumens?  

cz


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 28, 2008)

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> They are coming around pretty nice.
> If you are still using bottle water you may want to go to Walmart or Home-Depot and get a carbon filter that attachés on the end of your spicket. You only use it when you want the filtered water and you get 200 gallons per filter. In the long run it would be a lot cheaper. I use one made by Dupont and seems to work out good.
> You may also want to back off on the nutrients it may help with the yellowing. I am not trying to be rude just help!!
> *Looks Like You Are Doing A Good Job With A lot Of Hard Work*


 
GrandDaddyToke,

I am still using water bottle.. i was told to mix half bottle water and half tap water (adjusting ph level, of course) because i am not getting all of the micronutrients (i think they are micronutrients like ca, and others that come in tap water) into the soil. Ill give it a try next time i water.  The two reasons why i use bottle water is because 1)ph is already at 7. 2) I take 3 cases to the grow area.. and leave them there... then stock again when they finish... as oppose of making several trips from fosset to grow area every time i water. (thanks for the idea.. perhaps i can install a water line to the grow area... hmmmm.... je je  ... water line in the grow area... i like the idea... i think i have a project to work on ... once i finish the final air intake and exhaust from the room.) 

I think the yellowing came from the first watering that i did... i used too much "sea weed"?? (is that what is called?). plus the cfls were too close to the plants.. as i was spraying and leaving water drops on the leaves....
havent made the same mistake again.

As far as nutes go, i am doing 1/4 the recommended dosage.. so i think i am not over nutting... BTW... I am not taking any comments/advise in a bad way... i got lots to learn and i appreaciate all comments and suggestions!!

Thanks for the ideas and for taking time to check out our journal!

CZ


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 28, 2008)

My outside grow has a large lake right beside the grow. I use the lake water that I think has lots of nutrients in it . I also take some nutrients with me when i go and add to the water!! *I JUST GOT TO WATCH OUT FOR SOME BIG GATORS THAT CLAIM THE LAKE!!*We have had so much rain with Tropical Storm Fay i been letting them dry out


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 29, 2008)

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> My outside grow has a large lake right beside the grow. I use the lake water that I think has lots of nutrients in it . I also take some nutrients with me when i go and add to the water!! *I JUST GOT TO WATCH OUT FOR SOME BIG GATORS THAT CLAIM THE LAKE!!*We have had so much rain with Tropical Storm Fay i been letting them dry out


 

Talk about Bragging rights! I thought my mightypadlock was a great security device... but gators? Can't compete, thats another whole different category!

We have been following your grow.. Best wishes.. Lots of Green Mojo ur way!!!

CWGH


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 29, 2008)

awesomecross48 said:
			
		

> i hope your ladies get better, keep taking care of them they love the attention, can't wait to see how they turn out


 
Thanks!
We feel they are getting better.
They are now showing signs of 2 weeks into flowering (wow its been that long??!!) . Nice Buds, calyxes! Wow! :watchplant: :watchplant: We are glued... Good decision we made to start our grow... too bad we couldnt enjoy our last grow the same way... We had to hide her behind the garage... Long story..(Check out our last grow journal [or i think its in problems sections], you will be amazed how far we have come)... One day she was a child... next thing we know she is now on her twenties.. and few weeks later... Chop! Chop! So we didn't enjoy the "in between"... Now we cant wait to see those dense Buds Again :yay: :yay: ... I will try to update periodically with pictures... 

Thanks for checking out our grow!

CWGH


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 29, 2008)

:yay: :yay: Pictures going into 3rd week of flowering!!

Wow! Its been this long!

We are happy :yay: :aok: with the growing and how things are coming up!

CWGH


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 23, 2012)

any updates?

Did you harvest already?

I need closure!

sMACk


----------

